# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  (شؤم المعصية) للشيخ/ محمد حسان

## محمد طه شعبان

إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا, من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله، )يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ( آل عمران:102, )يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً( النساء:1, ) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً * يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَن يُطِعْ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً(الأحزا  ب:70-71.
أما بعد: فإن أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى, وخير الهدي هدي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وشر الأمور محدثاتها, وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة في النار, وكل ضلالة في النار,ثم أما بعد, فحيا الله أهل نبروه, طبتم وطاب سعيكم وممشاكم أيها الآباء الفضلاء وأيها الإخوة الأحباب الأعزاء وأيتها الأخوات الفاضلات, وأسأل الله جل وعلا الذي جمعني بحضراتكم في هذا البيت الحبيب إلى قلبي على طاعته أن يجمعنا في الآخرة مع سيد الدعاة المصطفى في جنته ودار مقامته, أنه ولي ذلك ومولاه.
أيها الأحبة! آثار الذنوب والمعاصي, هذه هو موضوعنا في هذا اليوم المبارك, فما تعيش فيه البشرية الآن من ضنك, وما يحياه الأفراد الآن من هم وحزن ونكد وغم وضيق رزق وأمراض وأوبئةٍ وبلاء إلى غير ذلك, لو سألتموني عن كلمة واحدة كسبب رئيس لكل هذه المحن والفتن لأجبتكم بهذه الكلمة إنها الذنوب والمعاصي.
ما الذي طرد إبليس من رحمة الله ولعنه؟, ما الذي أهلك فرعون وقومه؟ ما الذي أهلك قوم ثمود؟ ما الذي أهلك قوم صالح؟ ما الذي أهلك قارون وخسف به الأرض؟ ما هو السبب الرئيسي لما تحياه البشرية الآن من قلق واضطراب وأزمات نفسية واقتصادية مروعة؟ وأظن أن الفضائيات الآن قد حولت العالم كله إلى قرية صغيرة, فما يحدث هنا تراه هنالك, وما يحدث هنالك تراه هنا في التو واللحظة, البشرية الآن تعيش معنى الضنك,  )فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى * وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً( طه:123-124.
إنه الضنك, الضنك في الصدور, الضنك في الأموال والأسواق, الضنك في البيوت, الضنك في القلوب, الضنك في المعاملات, كل نعيم بين يدي المبتعد والمعرض عن الله جل وعلا سيتحول إلى شقاء وضنك, وإن رأيته في الظاهر يتقلب في ألوان النعيم, المعصية شؤم على أصحابها من الأفراد والأمم والشعوب, شؤم عليهم في الدنيا والآخرة,
أصبحنا في زمن الماديات -واسمعوها مني ولا تنسوها- ننسى آثار المعاصي والذنوب, قد يتعرض الإنسان منا إلى محنة أو إلى فتنة أو إلى ضيق رزق أو إلى كدر ونكد وهم في القلب, أو إلى ظلمة في البصر والبصيرة, أو يشعر بوحشة لا يعلم مرارتها إلا من تذوقها, ولا يفكر أمام أي مصيبة وأي محنة, لا يخطر بباله -أصلاً- أن يفكر في المعاصي والذنوب, وهذا عندي من أخطر آثار الذنوب والمعاصي, نسيان الذنب, وقد يتجرأ الإنسان منا على الذنب في الخلوة بينه وبين ربه سبحانه وتعالى, ثم في الجهر والعلن, ثم لما لا يجد للذنب أثراً في حياته أو في بيته أو في عمله في التو واللحظة ينسى الذنب ويتصور أن هذا الذنب هينٌ على الله, وحقير لا وزن له ولا قيمة وإلا لو غضب الله جل وعلا منه على فعله الذنب لعجل له العقوبة حال ارتكابه للذنب والمعصية, وينسى الذنب بعد الذنب, وتتراكم هذه الذنوب على العبد حتى تهلكه, أسأل الله أن يسترني وإياكم في الدنيا والآخرة.
المعصية سبب كل مصيبة:
فالذنوب شؤم علينا في الدنيا والآخرة, وشؤم على الشعوب في الدنيا والآخرة, وشؤم على الأمم في الدنيا والآخرة, أقسم لكم بالله على منبر رسول الله لا تقع مصيبة في الأرض -مهما كان حجمها على المستوى الفردي أو الجماعي أو الأممي- إلا بسبب الذنوب والمعاصي, يا أخي أنا أعي ما أقول, حتى ما يحدث ويسموه المتخصصون "بغضب الطبيعة", حاشا وكلا, يقولون لك "غضب الطبيعة", زلزال هنا وثلوج هنالك وبرد قارص هنا وحرارة شديدة هنالك, ويسمي بعض المتخصصون في الوسائل الإعلامية هذه الظواهر الطبيعية بقولهم "غضب الطبيعة", حاشا وكلا, بل أُصدق وقل غضب الله جل جلاله, ورب الكعبة لو يؤاخذ الله الخلق على الأرض بذنوبهم ما ترك على ظهر الأرض من دابة,  )ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ( الروم:41, )وَمَا أَصَابَكُم مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ( الشورى:30, قال جل وعلا )ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُم بِبَغْيِهِمْ( الأنعام:146, فلا تتصور أن الطبيعة لها إرادة, الطبيعة لا إرادة لها بل هي مخلوق للخالق جل جلاله لا تتحرك إلا بأمره, لا تسقط حبة مطر بل لا تسقط ورقة في نخلة أو شجرة, بل ولا تتزلزل الأرض هنا بل ولا تخسف الأرض هنالك, ومن يتابع منكم الفضائيات في الأسبوع الماضي حدث خسف للأرض في مكانين على التوالي, يرتكب على ظهر هذه الأرض المعاصي والذنوب, فلا تسقط ورقة ولا تسقط حبة مطر ولا يسقط جليد أو ثلج ولا ينزل صقيع بارد ولا تنتشر في الأرض حرارة محرقة, ولا تغلو الأسعار ولا تكثر الفتن والمحن إلى آخر هذه الصور إلا بتقديره جل جلاله بسبب ذنوب الخلق ومعاصيهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

استدراج الله للعاصي:
وسأبدد شبهة في ذهنك الآن أيها الوالد الكريم وأيها الابن الحبيب حين يدور بذهنك الآن: مهلاً مهلاً أيها الشيخ فلماذا لا ينزل الله جل وعلا بلاءه على أهل الكفر الأصليين, أنت تتهمنا الآن بأننا نعاني مما نعانيه بسب الذنوب والمعاصي, فما ردك على ما وقع فيه أهله لا في المعصية بل في الكفر الأصلي بالملك العلي, والجواب من الحبيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أحمد في مسنده وغيره من حديث عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " إذا رأيت الله يعطي العبد ما يحب وهو مقيم على معاصيه فأعلم بأنه إستدراج له من الله عز وجل إقرأوا إن شئتم قوله تعالى )فَلَمَّا نَسُواْ مَا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ( الأنعام:44, ما الآثار يا رب, ما هي النتيجة لأولئك الذين نسوا منهجك ونسوا ما جاءت به رسلك ونسوا ما يذكر به العلماء, ما هي النتيجة؟ زلزال الأرض ... لا, الخسف ... لا, المسخ ... لا, وإنما )فَلَمَّا نَسُواْ مَا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُواْ بِمَا أُوتُواْ أَخَذْنَاهُم بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُم مُّبْلِسُونَ * فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ( الأنعام:44-45, هل زالت عندك الشبهة؟ ما ترونه إنما هو استدراج, ومع ذلك فأنا أعي ما أقول حتى الغرب يعاني الآن في كل جوانب الحياة, في الجانب الاقتصادي يعاني, في الجانب الأمني يعاني,  في جانب قلق النفس والاضطراب وعدم الشعور بالسعادة والراحة والسكينة والطمأنينة يعاني, كل أهل الأرض بلا استثناء يعانون والمعاناة ظاهرة, بسب بعد الخلق عن الحق, وبسب تجرأ الخلق على الحق, وبسب مبارزة الخلق للحق بالمعاصي والذنوب في الليل والنهار
 لا تتوهم أبداً أن شيئاً في الكون يقع بلا حكمة أو بظلم, لو قلت لك: يا فلان! قلت: لي نعم, قف أمام هذه الجمع, فقام فلان ثم أقول له أنت ظالم, يقول ماذا تقول؟, فأقول له أنت ظالم, يقول أعوذ بالله لم أظلم أحداً أيها الشيخ, فأقول له لم غضبت وأنا أصفك بالظلم, أليس من الخجل أن يغضب أحدنا إن وصف بالظلم ثم نتهم الله بالظلم, ألا نخجل! يستحيي أحدنا ويغضب إذا وصف بالظلم وهو ظالم حقا, وأنا ظالم حقا لنفسي على الأقل إن لم أكن ظالم لغيري فأنا ظالم لنفسي, وقد يقع الظلم مني لغيري بعلم وبغير علم بقصد وبغير قصد ولم لا وقد قال والدنا آدم  )رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ( الأعراف:23, وقال ذو النون النبي الكريم )لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ( الأنبياء:87, وقالها نوح وقالها موسى وقالها محمد سيدهم وإمامهم صلى الله عليه وسلم, فيغضب أحدنا إن وصف بالظلم ولا يستحيي أن يصف الخالق بالظلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك:
لا يقع شيء في الكون إلا بعدل وحكمة, فنحن أيها الأفاضل نسينا الذنوب ونسينا المعاصي, يتجرأ أحدنا على المعصية ولا يعاقبه الحليم جل جلاله على معصيته في التو واللحظة فينسى, ثم يرتكب معصية أخرى فيمهله الكريم جل وعلا فينسى الذنب الأول والثاني, ثم يرتكب معصية ثالثة فيمهله الحليم جل جلاله فينسى الذنب الأول والثاني والثالث والألف والألفين, وتتراكم الذنوب على العبد حتى تهلكه في الدنيا والآخرة, وأحذر نفسي وإياكم, ووالله الذي لا إله غيره أنا أتصور وأعتقد أن الموضوع الذي أتحدث فيه اليوم إن لم يكن أخطر موضوعٍ الآن فهو من أخطر الموضوعات, لأن الناس قد تناسى الذنوب والمعاصي والسيئات, يبدأ الإنسان بالمعصية في الخلوة وفي الستر حيث لا يراه أحد, يا للعار! لو أغلق على نفسه باب حجرته وأغلق النوافذ وأرخى السائر وهو يرتكب معصية, والله الذي لا إله غيره لو تحركت قطة لأرتجف قلبه واضطربت أعضائه,وقام ينظر من ثقب الباب هل استيقظت طفلته هل اسيتقظ ولده, وهو في حجرته يبارز الملك الذي يعلم السر وأخفى بالمعصية, هو في حجرته يشاهد فلماً داعراً فاضحاً, أو في مكتبه, أو في شقته التي أخرج منها زوجته يرتكب الزنا, أو يشرب الخمر, أو يعمل عمل قوم لوط, أو يأكل الربا, أو يأكل أموال اليتامى, أو يغتاب... إلى آخره, هو في معصية لو سمع صوت قطة أو لو حرك الهواء ستارة نافذته والله لارتجف قلبه ولارتعدت فرائسه وقام وأغلق الجهاز ثم قام لينظر من ثقب الباب, هل استيقظ إبنه ابن الثالثة؟ هل استيقظن بنته بنت الرابعة, يا مسكين! تخشى من أن تراك ابنتك ولا تخشى أن يراك الملك الذي يعلم السر وأخفى, يا مسكين! جعلت الله أهون الناظرين إليك, تجرأت عليه بالزنا وتجرأت عليه بشرب الخمر, وتجرأت عليه بسب أمك وضرب والدك, وتجرأت عليه بأكل أموال اليتامى, وتجرأت عليه بعري امرأتك على شاطئ من شواطئ البحار, وتجرأت عليه بالظلم في منصبك الذي أنت فيه, وتجرأت عليه بأي صورة من صور الذنوب والمعاصي, وجعلته جل جلاله أهون الناظرين إليك, آهً يا نفس إن كنت تعتقدين أن الملك لا يراكٍ -وأنت مصرة ومقيمة على معاصيه- فما أعظم كفرك به جل جلاله, وأنت كنت تعلمين يقيناً أنه يراكٍ -وأنت مصرة ومقيمة على الذنوب والمعاصي- فما أقل حيائك منه جل جلاله,
إذا ما قال لي ربي أما استحييت تعصيني   وتخفي الذنب من خلقي وبالعصيان تأتيني
فما قولي له لما يعاتبني ويقصيني

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الذل والخذلان وحبط العمل* *بسبب المعصية:*
*ما قولك له إن وقفت بين يديه جل جلاله عارياً من كل منصب ومن كل مال ومن كل جاه و وجاهه ومن كل قوة؟, ماذا سيكون جوابك أيها المسكين! بين يدي الملك الحق تبارك وتعالى رب العالمين, )فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْراً يَرَهُ * وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرّاً يَرَهُ(الزلزلة:7-8, في الخلوة يبدأ بانتهاك الحرمة, آه وانتهاك حرمة الملك ذنب عظيم, لا يستشعر خطره إلا من يعرف عظمة ربه وإلا من أمتلئ قلبه بجلال ربه, أنا أتحدى أن يتجرأ واحد مثلي أو واحد منا على أن يدخل بيت رئيس جمهورية أو بيت أمير من الأمراء أو بيت ملك من الملوك, ثم يفكر مجرد تفكير أن ينتهك حرمة هذا الرئيس أو الأمير أو الملك, أتحدى أن يفكر بذلك, كيف تنتهك حرمة الملك عن قصد وعمد وإصرار كيف؟, كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه البخاري من حديث نعمان بن بشير أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الحلال بين والحرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد إستبرأ لدينه وعرضه, ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام, كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يقع فيه -اسمع- ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى وحمى الله محارمه", يا من تحوم كل ساعة حول الحمى وتقع كل ساعة في محارم الملك ترتكب الحرام كل يوم بل وأحياناً كل ساعة, "ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى وحمى الله محارمه, ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب",  فيبدأ الإنسان بانتهاك حرمات الملك في الخلوة في مكتبه ,في حجرته, في شقته, في سيارته, عبر الشيطان المحمول الذي يوظف الآن في أيدي الكثيرين توظيفاً بشعاًَ في المعصية من الرجال والنساء, ينتهك الحرمة في الخلوة, اسمع للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه ابن ماجه والبيهقي من حديث ثوبان رضي الله عنه, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لأعلمن أقواماً من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضاء" يا الله! يأتون هؤلاء بحسنات كأمثال جبال تهامة, وجبال تهامة تتسم باللون الأبيض "بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضاء" -إسمع- قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "فيجعلها الله هباءً منثورا" ,سلم يارب سلم, تحبط هذه الحسنات وتضيع, توحيدي يضيع!, صلاتي تضيع!, صيامي وزكاتي وحجتي وعمرتي ونفقتي وقيامي بالليل وذكري وإستغفاري وإحساني وبري كل هذا يضيع! جبال حسنات تضيع تصبح هباءً منثورا لماذا, إسمع ماذا قال النبي الكريم:"لأعلمن أقواماً من أمتي يأتون يوم القيامة بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة بيضاء فيجعلها الله هباءً منثورا" أكيد هؤلاء ليسوا من الأمة يا رسول الله, لا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء من الأمة... لا إنهم من الأمة بل ومن خواص الأمة كيف؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أما إنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون"  -هؤلاء يصلون في الليل, ويقيمون الليل إنهم من الخواص, إذن ما الذي أضاع هؤلاء وجعل حسناتهم هباءً منثورا؟ إسمع ماذا قال الصادق, قال:"ولكنهم قوم إذا خلوا بمحارم الله إنتهكوها", اللهم إسترنا ولا تفضحنا يا رب, المنتهك محارم الله مستخف بالملك, -إنتبه إلى هذا حتى تعرف خطر الذنب من أين أتى- لماذا هذا؟ لماذا هذه العقوبة البشعة؟ لأن المنتهك محارم الله مستخف بقدر الملك, ضربت لك مثالاً وقلنا لك أنا وأنت لا نستطيع أن نفكر في إنتهاك حرمة رئيس جمهورية أو أمير من الأمراء أو ملك من الملوك في قصره أو في مكتبه, لا نجرأ لا يخطر في فكرك أصلاً, فالمنهك لحرمة الملك وهو يعلم مستخف بقدر الملك وبجلال الملك وبعظمة الملك سبحانه وتعالى, وفرق بين المستخف وبين المذنب الضعيف مثلي الذي يزل في الذنب لبشريته دون إستخفاف منه بقدر ربه, قد أزل وقد تزل ولكن فرق بين زلة هذا وزلة ذاك, "قوم إذا خلوا بمحارم الله إنتهكوها" أسألكم بالله كم تنتهك حرمات الملك في الليل والنهار على ظهر الأرض ولولا حلم الله وستره لخسف بأولئك الذين ينتهكون حرماته ويتعدون حدوده, فلا يآخذه الله بالذنب الذي إنتهك به حرمة الملك في الخلوة, يمهله, فأنت شاهدت فلماً وشاهدت غيره ولك شهر ولك سنة وأنت لا تريد أن ترجع والملك يسترك, هذا أكل الحرام وأخذ الرشوة مرة وعشرة والملك يجبره ويستره فينسى, والآخر يأكل الربا من سنوات والملك يمهله فينسى, والرابع يزني بزوجة جاره أو صاحبه والملك يسترها ويستره فتنسى وينسى, ويتصور أن الذنب هين على الله وأن الله لا يغار وأن الله لا يغضب, فيتمادى المسكين في الذنب, فيفعل الذنب بعد الذنب في الخلوة, ثم بعد ذلك يصل به الأمر من الجرأة على الله عز وجل وقلة الحياء من سيده ومولاه جل جلاله إلى إرتكاب نفس المعاصي والذنوب في الخلوة فلا يستحيي ولا يتورع بعد ذلك أن يجهر بذنبه ومعصيته, فيبرز من الخلوة إلى الجلوة, يا فلان! تعال يا فلان! ثم يقول بأنه قد زنى بفلانه بالأمس, وقد شاهد الفلم الإباحي القذر الفلاني بالأمس, ثم يبدأ يدل الآخرين على الذنب وييسر على الآخرين فعل الذنب, يا الله! إسمع ماذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حق هذا الصنف الخبيث المخذول المهان في الدنيا والآخرة إن لم يتدارك ويتعجل بالتوبة إلى الله, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة "كل أمتي معافىً إلا" يا رب سلم إلا من؟ "إلا المجاهرين وإن من المجاهرة أن يعمل الرجل بالليل عملاً -أي ذنباً من الذنوب أو معصيةً من المعاصي- يبيت يستره ربه ثم يصبح -فيقول يا فلان إني عملت البارحة كذا وكذا- يهتك ستر الله عليه" , هذا مخذول وأظنكم تعلمون يقيناً أن هذا الصنف قد كثر, الصنف الذي يتباهى بالمعصية, الصنف الذي يردد المعصية والذنب, يعتبر المعصية بطولة ويعتبرها رجولة, هذه بطولة جوفاء ورجولة كذابة, فلا يستحيي بعد ذلك لجرأته -أسمع إلى ما أقول وانتبه له- لجرأته على الله بسب فساد قلبه بسب الذنب والمعصية, فمن أخطر آثار الذنوب والمعاصي أنها تفسد القلوب وتقطع سير القلب للرب, ياه والله لو تدبرت هذا لفزع قلبك, فأنت تسير إلى الله بالقلب لا بالبدن, قال شيخي ابن القيم رحمه الله: إعلم أن العبد إنما يقطع منازل السير إلى الله تعالى بقلبه وهمته لا ببدنه فالتقوى في الحقيقة تقوى القلوب لا تقوى الجوارح, قال تعالى: )ذَلِكَ وَمَن يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِن تَقْوَى الْقُلُوب( الحج:32, وقال تعالى: )لَن يَنَالَ اللَّهَ لُحُومُهَا وَلَا دِمَاؤُهَا وَلَكِن يَنَالُهُ التَّقْوَى مِنكُمْ ( الحج:37, وأشار الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً إلى صدره الشريف وقال: "التقوى ها هنا, ثلاثاً", فالعبد إذا انقطع قلبه عن ربه أقبلت سحائب البلاء والشرور عليه من كل ناحية, فيصبح كالأعمى الذي يتخبط في حنادس الظلام, والقلب إن أشرق بنور الإيمان أقبلت وفود الخيرات والبركات والرحمات إليه من كل ناحية فينتقل صاحب هذا القلب المشرق بنور الإيمان من طاعة إلى طاعة ومن حسنة إلى حسنة ومن فضل إلى فضل, حتى يسعد بالنظر إلى من تفضل عليه, يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*إلف المعصية:*
*يتجرأ على الله في الخلوة ثم يجاهر بالمعصية -اسمع ماذا أقول- ثم يألف المعصية, يألفها, لا تؤثر الذنوب بعد ذلك في قلبه, ولا يستحيي من الله ولا من الخلق أن يراه على المعصية, فهو جالس على المقهى أو في الشارع أو في السوق الآن وأمة محمد تصلي الجمعة وهو منذ أكثر من مئات الجمع لا يستحيي من ربه ولا يستحيي من الخلق ولا من نفسه, فالجمعة بعد الجمعة بعد الجمعة وهو في السوق يبيع ويشتري لا حياء من الله ولا من الخلق, ألف المعصية, صارت عادةً قبيحةً له, يسمع الآذان يؤذن للظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء وهو لا يتحرك ألف المعصية, لا يستحيي من ربه ولا من الخلق, وهذه تخرج عارية كشفت عن صدرها وعن عوراتها ولا تستحيي من ربها ولا من الخلق, ألفت المعصية, وهذا يأكل الربا ويأكل أموال اليتامى ويأكل الحرام ولا يستحيي من ربه ولا من الخلق, ألف المعصية, وهذا يشتم أمه ويسب أباه ويراه الناس من جيرانه ويعرف ذلك أصحابه ولا يستحيي من ربه ولا من الخلق, ألف المعصية, هذا يُخشى عليه أن يختم على قلبه وأن يطبع على قلبه فيهلك في الدنيا والآخرة, إلف المعصية خذلان وخسران في الدنيا والآخرة, ضاع الحياء من هذا العبد, ضاع حياءه من ربه, أولئك الذين ترونهم على المعاصي يكررونها ويفعلونها برتابة, هؤلاء ألفوا المعصية فصارت المعصية بالنسبة إليهم عادة لا تجرح مشاعرهم, المؤمن والله الذي لا إله غيره لو نظر نظرة في الحرام بحيث لا يطلع عليه إلا الله ينكس رأسه في الأرض بعدها خجلاً وحياءً من ربه, لأنه صاحب قلب حي يعرف جلال الله وعظمة الله, فلا تنظر إلى صغر المعصية ولكن انظر في حق من عصيت.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

من خان الله في الستر هتك الله ستره في العلانية:
وأرجو أن تحفظها أيها الحبيب اللبيب! ... هذه السكتة الطويلة عن قصد مني لألفت أنظاركم جميعاً لأقول ما سأقول, أقول: من خان الله في السر هتك الله ستره في العلانية, إسمع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ماذا قال, والحديث رواه البخاري ومسلم من حديث ابن عباس, قال: "من سَمّع, سَمّع الله به ومن يرائي يرائي الله به", ماذا يعني؟ يعني من عمل عملاً يبغي به السمعة لا يبتغي به وجه الله سيجعل الله نيته وسره علانية وستسمع أنت بأذنيك ألسنة الخلق تردد الحق وتقول: فلان هذه صاحب شهرة, ويبتغي سمعة, ويبتغي مركزاً, ويبتغي كرسياً, ويبحث عن منصب, وهو منافق ونصاب وكذاب, وآخر إذا ذكر إسمه ورُؤي وجهه ذكر الملك هذا ولي من أولياء الله, "أولياء الله الذين إذا رُأوا ذُكر الله" اللهم إجعلنا منهم يا أرحم الراحمين, إعلم يقيناً أن سريرتك إن كانت خيراً سيظهرها ربك, وإن كانت شراً سيظهرها ربك, فألسن الخلق أقلام الحق, "من سَمّع, سَمّع الله به ومن يرائي يرائي الله به", فمن خان الله في السر هتك الله ستره في العلانية, اللهم إسترنا ولا تفضحنا في الدنيا والأخرة وأكرمنا ولا تهنا, وأعلم أن المعصية سبب لإهانتك, لإهانتك بين يدي ربك إبتداءً ثم بين يدي الخلق, واعلم بأن من أهانه الله لا يكرمه الخلق ولو إجتمعوا, قال جل وعلا: )وَمَن يُهِنِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ( الحج:18, خلاص, إن أهانني ربي بذنبي ومعصيتي فممن أنتظر الإكرام؟ تنتظر الإكرام من الخلق أنت واهم, يا من تنتظر أن يكرمك الخلق وقد أهانك الخالق أنت واهم, )وَمَن يُهِنِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ( الحج:18 ,يعني من أهانه الله بسبب ذنوبه ومعاصيه لن يكرمه الخلق ولو أجمعوا على إكرامه, بل سيهينك الله على يد طفلك وعلى يد امرأتك, وسيهينك الله على يد قوتك أنت, تخونك قوتك أحوج ما تكون إليها, تدبر مني كل لفظة اليوم ورب الكعبة تخونك قوتك في لحظة تكون أحوج ما تكون إلى قوتك تخونك, لأن القلب فسد وضعفت إرادته وانقطع سيره عن ربه جل جلاله, فهذه القوة قوة البدن إنما هي ثمرة حتمية لقوة القلب ولطاعة الرب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ظلمة المعصية:
اسمع لابن عباس يقول: إن للحسنة ضياءً في الوجه, بالله عليك يا أخي عندما تنظر إلى وجه رجل وتقول له: وجهك منير, وقد يكون أسمر اللون, بشرته سمراء ومع ذلك تقول له: أرى في وجهك نوراً, هذا الرجل يقيناً كان يعمل في الليل كان في ذكر وكان في صلاة وكان في طاعة وكان في تسبيح وكان في بكاء وكان في تذلل وتضرع, كان يصلي الفجر, عندما ترى وجهه تقول له: يا أخي وجهك له نور, أي ورب الكعبة أنت صادق, والله وجهه ينير نوراً حقيقياً ببركة الطاعة وبفضل الطاعة, نعم, يقول ابن عباس: إن للحسنة ضياءً في الوجه ونوراً في القلب وقوة في البدن وسعةً في الرزق ومحبةً في قلوب الخلق, الله! اللهم لا تحرمنا من هذه كلها, طيب يا مولانا يوجد أناس يكرهون الناس الصالحين, هذا تأكيد للقاعدة, لا تنتظر من المنافق أن يحب المؤمن ولا أن يحب الطائع, )إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ وُدّاً( مريم:96, أي محبة في قلوب عباده المؤمنين, فالمنافقون كرهوا رسول الله, وأهل الباطل كرهوا رسول الله, وهو أطيب الطيبين وأطهر الطاهرين وسيد الصالحين وإمام المرسلين كرهه المنافقين, فلا تصادم ولا تعارض بين الآيات والأحاديث, اسمع للثانية يقول ابن عباس: وإن للمعصية سواداً في الوجه, أقسم بالله العاصي لو رآه واحد من الصالحين لعرفه, والله لو نظر أهل البصائر لأهل المعاصي لعرفوهم, والله قد يقف رجل من الصالحين إلى وجه أخيه أو إلى وجه إبنه فيقول له: تب إلى الله أنت على معصية, هؤلاء أهل البصيرة, إن للمعصية سواداً في الوجه, قد يتصور البعض أن السواد سيصبح سواداً حقيقياً يعني الأبيض يصبح أسود وهذا قد يقع والله قد يقع ولا أستبعد ذلك, لكن في على البشرة غضب, على الوجه غبرة وقتره, فتنظر إلى وجه العاصي له سحنة معينة, وجه الزاني ووجه شارب الخمر أعوذ بالله عليه غضب وعليه سحنه معينة  يعرف بها أهل البصيرة أولئك من أهل الذنوب, عصمني الله وإياكم من الذنوب صغيرها وكبيرها, يقول ابن عباس: وإن للمعصية سواداً في الوجه -اسمع- وظلمة في القلب,  القلب مظلم بسبب المعاصي, تقول له: قال الله, قل للصبح, قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, قل للصبح, لا فائدة لن يتأثر القلب لا بآية ولا بحديث خلاص, لماذا؟ لأن القلب مظلم, يقول ابن عباس: وإن للمعصية سواداً في الوجه وظلمة في القلب ووهناً في البدن وضيق في الرزق وبغض في قلوب الخلق, أهل الإيمان يبغضون أهل المعاصي, لا ترى ألفة بين أهل الإيمان وأهل المعصية أبداً, بل تراه مستشعراً للوحشة بينه وبين أهل الطاعة, لا يحب مجالس أهل الطاعة لأنه يشعر أنه يختنق فيها وأنه يقيد فيها بقيود من حديد, أسمع وأجلس لعالم أو لرجل صالح يضل يقول لي كل حين قال الله وقال الرسول, أنا لا أريد أن يتصدع رأسي, لا, فيبعد فيحرم نفسه بركة الجلوس بين يدي العلماء الربانيين وبين يدي الصالحين, قال لقمان الحكيم لولده:  يا بني! زاحم العلماء بركبتيك -يعني احرص على مجالس العلماء- فإن الله يحي القلوب بكلماتهم كما يحي الأرض بوابل القطر, أي بوابل المطر, فهذا العاصي يحرم نفسه من بركة الجلوس بين أيدي الصالحين وبين أيدي العلماء, كيف يسمح عالم رباني لمذنب عاصٍ أن يجالسه في مجلس معصية لا يقبل, وما أكثر الصالحين في أمة سيد النبيين صلى الله عليه وسلم, سأقف مع بعض آثار الذنوب سريعاً, لأن الوقت مضى سريعاً جداً, وهذا أيضاً من الذنوب, فمحق البركة من الأوقات بسبب الذنوب وبسبب المعاصي, ومحق البركة في الأرزاق بسبب الذنوب والمعاصي, وقلة الأرزاق بسبب الذنوب والمعاصي, أبين ذلك في عجالة بعد جلسة الاستراحة, وأقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله العظيم لي ولكم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*محق المعصية للنعم:*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين, وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولي المتقين, وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً عبد الله ورسوله إمام الغر الميامين, اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على إمام الطائعين, وعلى آله وأصحابه الصادقين وعلى من سار على دربهم من الهداة المهديين إلى يوم الدين.*
*أما بعد, فيا أيها الأحبة, الذنوب تزيل النعم وتحل النقم وتمحق البركة, أنا أعجب لأولئك الذين يستغربون إن وجدوا أن الله قد وسع الله الأرزاق على طائع من الطائعين يعجبون, ولا يعجبون إن رأوا ربنا جل وعلا قد وسع الرزق على مذنب من المذنبين وعاصٍ من العصاة المتهتكين, هذا خلل وهذا خلاف لسنن الله الكونية, فسنن الله الثابتة أن التقوى سبب لسعة الرزق وتيسير الأمر, وأن الفجور والمعصية سبب لتعسير الأمر وتضييق الرزق, هذا هو القانون, هذه هي السنة الثابتة, )وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجاً * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ( الطلاق:1-2, والمعنى: ومن لم يتق الله لم يجعل الله له مخرجا وسيعسر أمره, قال جل وعلا: )فَأَمَّا مَن أَعْطَى وَاتَّقَى * وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَى * فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْيُسْرَى * وَأَمَّا مَن بَخِلَ وَاسْتَغْنَى * وَكَذَّبَ بِالْحُسْنَى * فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْعُسْرَى( الليل:5-10, قال جل وعلا: )وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْراً ( الطلاق:4, والمعنى ومن لم يتقى الله لن يجعل له من أمره يسرا, بل سيجعل أمره عسرا, هذه هي السنن الثابتة, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم, والحديث رواه الترمذي بسند صحيح من حديث أنس قال: "من كانت الآخرة همه, جعل الله غناه في قلبه وجمع عليه شمله وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة, ومن كانت الدنيا همه جعل الله فقره بين عينيه وفرق عليه شمله ولم يأته من الدنيا إلا ما قدر له" , فيا من تعيش في ضنك وضيق من الرزق فتش عن ذنوبك, يا مولانا لا يوجد مكان أفتحه إلا وأجد الدنيا مغلقه في وجهي, أقول لك أبحث عن ذنوبك, يا مولانا لا يوجد عمل أذهب إليه إلا ويتوقف، أقول لك أبحث عن ذنوبك, يا مولانا لي زمن لا أستطيع أجمع في يدي عشرة آلاف جنيه, , أقول لك أبحث عن ذنوبك, أسئلة كثيرة... أقول لك أبحث عن ذنوبك, اسمع لكلام ربك وكلام نبيك, لا يوجد كلمة بلا دليل, قال الله تعالى )ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّراً نِّعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ ( الأنفال:53, أنت الذي غيرت, أنت الذي تركت طريق الطاعة, أنت الذي سلكت سبيل المعصية, أنت الذي شككت في وعد ربك وتسرعت وتعجلت لأخذ رزق قدره لك الله لأكنك صممت أن تأخذه بالمعصية ولو صبرت لأخذته بطاعة, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الحديث الذي رواه ابن ماجه والبيهقي بسند صحيح من حديث أبي أمامة "إن روح القدس نفث في روعي -أي في قلبي- أن نفساً لن تموت حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها, فأتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب, ولا يحملن أحدكم إستبطاء الرزق أن يطلبه بمعصية الله فإن ما عند الله لا ينال بطاعته", أنت تسرعت فهو رزقك لا يأخذه أحد أبداً لكنك تسرعت وحصلت عليه بالحرام, لم تحرص على الحلال, وفي مسند أحمد ومستدرك الحاكم وسنن ابن ماجه بسند حسن من حديث ثوبان أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن الرجل ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه", أنت لم تنتبه! الدنيا لماذا تغلق في وجهك؟ بسبب الذنوب ورب الكعبة بسبب المعاصي, "إن الرجل ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه", لا تعد وتسألني عن الكفار وتقول أنهم في سعة من الرزق, فأنا أجبتك قال جل وعلا )أَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّمَا نُمِدُّهُم بِهِ مِن مَّالٍ وَبَنِينَ * نُسَارِعُ لَهُمْ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ بَل لَّا يَشْعُرُونَ ( المؤمنون:54-55, أي بل لا يشعرون أن مستدرجون بهذه النعم, فلا تتوهم ولا تغتر بستر الله لى أولئك وتقلبهم في النعيم والنعم, فالذنوب تزيل النعم,*
*إذا كنت في نعمة فأرعها                   فإن الذنوب تزيل النعم*
*وصـنها بطاعة الله فإن          الإلـه سـريع الـنقم*

*رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب     وقد يورث الذل إدمانها*
*وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب      وخير لنفسك عـصيانها*
*أختم بحديث وإلا فالموضوع طويل يحتاج مني إلى جمعتين لتكملة الحديث عن آثار الذنوب والمعاصي, فلها آثار خطيرة على الأفراد وعلى الشعوب وعلى الدول وعلى الأمم وعلى البشرية كلها, لكنني بإذن الله تعالى لمن سيتابع هذا اللقاء بعد لقاء آخر إن شاء الله عز وجل بعد جمعة أهل السنة بدموه, لأنني مرتبط فيها بالتفسير, بعدها بإذن الله تعالى سأعقب على خطبة اليوم بخطبة أخرى بعنوان أمان أهل الأرض الاستغفار, إن شاء الله تعالى, لأملئ القلوب بالأمل ولأبين الطريق للعودة والأوبة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*من آثار الذنوب والمعاصي:*
*لكن على أي حال أختم بحديث وموعظة وتذكرة سريعة بليغة, يقول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كما في سنن ابن ماجه والبيهقي ومستدرك الحاكم وغيرها بسند صحيح من حديث عبد الله ابن عمر, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا معشر المهاجرين خصال خمس إن إبتليتم بهن وأعوذ بالله أن تدركوهن, لن تظهر الفاحشة في قوم قط حتى يعلنوا بها -اسمع إلى الآثار- إلا فشى فيهم الأوجاع والأسقام التي لم تكن في أسلافهم", يظهر الإيدز والكلاميديا والسيلان وغيرها من الأوبئة والحمى الشوكية والحمى القلاعية وحمى البقر وحمى الغنم وحمى السمك, "لن تظهر الفاحشة في قوم قط حتى يعلنوا بها" والله أُعلن عن الفاحشة وخصص لها فضائيات كاملة, وجند لها جنود, وخصصت لها -اسمع مني هذا الرقم- أكثر من 3 مليون موقع إباحي على الشبكة العنكبوتية تصور أفلام الزنى, والحليم لا يعجل وهو يغار والله يغار إن الله يغار, " لن تظهر الفاحشة في قوم قط حتى يعلنوا بها إلا فشى فيهم الأوجاع والأسقام التي لم تكن في أسلافهم, ولم ينقصوا المكيال والميزان إلا أُخذوا بالسنين وشدة المؤنة وجور السلطان -صلى الله على الصادق- ولم يمنعوا زكاة أمولاهم إلا منعوا القطر من السماء ولولا البهائم لم يمطروا, ولم ينقضوا عهد الله وعهد رسوله إلا سلط الله عليهم عدواً من غيرهم فأخذ بعض ما في إيديهم", نحن في ذل مروع لليهود أيها الناس, ذل مؤلم لليهود, الذين إغتصبوا الأرض ودنسوا القدس, "ولم ينقضوا عهد الله وعهد رسوله إلا سلط الله عليهم عدواً من غيرهم فأخذ بعض ما في إيديهم, وما لم تحكم أئمتهم بكتاب الله إلا جُعل بأسهم بينهم".*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*هل من توبة؟*
*هل من توبة؟ هل من أوبة؟ متى سنتوب إن لم نتب اليوم إلى علام الغيوب بعد هذه الكلمات التي تحرك الصخر, وتذيب الحديد ورب الكعبة, باب التوبة مفتوح لا يغلق في أي لحظة من ليل أو نهار, ما عليك الآن إلا أن تعاهد ربك وأنت بين يدي على التوية, عاهد ربك بصدق على التوبة من أي ذنب ومن كل كبيرة ومن كل صغيرة -إسمع- وأنت على يقين مطلق بأن الملك سيفرح بتوبتك إليه الآن, الآن سيفرح الملك بك وهو أعلم بك مني وأعلم بك من نفسك, الآن وأنت جالس, منا الآن من صدق الله في التوبة وخرجت أنفاس التوبة ملفوحة بحرارة الصدق والإيمان من قلبه, والله لا يحجبها الآن شيء حتى تصعد إلى الملئ الأعلى ليفرح بها الملك الأعلى, هيا الآن, كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والحديث في الصحيحين من حيث أنس, قال: "لله أفرح بتوبة العبد من رجل نزل منزلا وبه مهلكة ، ومعه راحلته ، عليها طعامه وشرابه ، فوضع رأسه فنام نومة ، فاستيقظ وقد ذهبت راحلته ، حتى اشتد عليه الحر والعطش أو ما شاء الله ، قال : أرجع إلى مكاني ، فرجع فنام نومة ، ثم رفع رأسه ، فإذا راحلته عنده".*
*وأختم بهذا الحديث الذي رواه اٌمام البخاري وغيره, من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه, أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى امرأة في السبي تبحث عن ولدها حتى إذا وجدته ألزقته ببطنها فأرضعته, فتأثر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا المشهد الرقراق الرحيم الحاني, وقال لأصحابه: "أترون هذه الأم طارحة ولدها في النار, قالوا: لا يا رسول الله, فقال: لله أرحم بعباده من رحمة الأم بولدها", قال أحد الصالحين: اللهم إنك تعلم أن أمي هي أرحم الناس بي, وأنا أعلم أنك أرحم بي من أمي, وأمي لا نرضي لي الهلاك والعذاب أفترضاه لي أنت وأنت أرحم الراحمين, اللهم لا تدع لأحد منا في هذا الجمع الكريم ذنباً إلا غفرته, اللهم إغفر لنا الذنوب التي تهتك العصم, وإغفر لنا الذنوب التي تنزل النقم, وإغفر لنا الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء, وإغفر لنا الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء, وإغفر لنا الذنوب التي تقطع الرجاء, يا من ذكره دواء وطاعته غناء إرحم من رأس مالهم الرجاء وسلاحهم البكاء, اللهم لا تردنا اليوم إلا بذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور وتجارة لن تبور, اللهم لا تردنا إلا وقد غفرت لنا كل الذنوب والخطايا, يا رب إرحم ضعفنا وأجبر كسرنا وإغفر ذنبنا وإستر عيبنا وفك أسرنا وتولى أمرنا وإختم بالباقيات الصالحات أعمالنا, اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا, وبلغنا مما يرضيك آمالنا, اللهم إقبلنا وتقبل منا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم, اللهم إجعل بلدنا مصر أمنا أمان سخاءً رخاءً وجميع بلاد المسلمين, اللهم وفق ولاة أمور المسلمين لما تحبه وترضاه وإرزقهم البطانة الصالحة الناصحة النافعة, اللهم إستر نساءنا وإحفظ  بناتنا وأصلح شبابنا وربِ أولادنا, ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين وإجعلنا للمتقين أماما, هذه وما كان من توفيق فمن الله وما كان من سهو أو خطأ أو نسيان فمني ومن الشيطان, وأعوذ بالله أن أكون جسراً تعبرون عليه إلى الجنة ويرمى به في جهنم ثم أعوذ بالله أن أذكركم به وأنساه.*
*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
طريق السلف
*http://www.alsalafway.com/cms/multim...n=****&id=5643

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير

----------

